# Light and receptacle in crawlspace and attic



## alaskajoe (Oct 8, 2019)

Do you need a switched light and a receptacle in an attic space or a under floor crawlspace if it has no equipment or is not used for storage?


----------



## ICE (Oct 8, 2019)

alaskajoe said:


> Do you need a switched light and a receptacle in an attic space or a under floor crawlspace if it has no equipment or is not used for storage?


No.


----------



## classicT (Oct 8, 2019)

Only required when there is an appliance. Requirement comes from Ch13 - General Mechanical System Requirements.

*M1305.1.4.3 Electrical Requirements*
A luminaire controlled by a switch located at the required passageway opening and a receptacle outlet shall be installed at or near the _appliance_ location in accordance with Chapter 39. Exposed lamps shall be protected from damage by location or lamp guards.


----------



## ICE (Oct 8, 2019)

NEC 210.70(A)(3)

We didn’t adopt the mechanical or electrical portions of the IRC but I would be surprised to find much difference between that and the NEC. 

The NEC does not mention appliances......there is a reference to equipment the requires servicing and/or storage.


----------



## alaskajoe (Oct 8, 2019)

That is how I read it too. I still say even if there is no equipment to service it is a good idea to at least have a light in these spaces.
And inevitably you start storing stuff in your crawlspace and all your Christmas decorations go in the attic.


----------



## classicT (Oct 9, 2019)

alaskajoe said:


> That is how I read it too. I still say even if there is no equipment to service it is a good idea to at least have a light in these spaces.
> And inevitably you start storing stuff in your crawlspace and all your Christmas decorations go in the attic.


Agreed....

Code is a _minimum_ standard, not the best practice.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 9, 2019)

Just make sure your switch is where you can reach it: bottom of attic ladder, entrance to crawl and don't use romex in the crawl, conduit only.  ( off the ground)


----------



## linnrg (Oct 9, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Just make sure your switch is where you can reach it: bottom of attic ladder, entrance to crawl and don't use romex in the crawl, conduit only.  ( off the ground)



please read 334.15(c) for how you can use romex without conduit in crawl spaces (NFPA 70 2017 is my reference)


----------



## classicT (Oct 9, 2019)

*334.15(C) In Unfinished Basements and Crawl Spaces.*
Where cable is run at angles with joists in unfinished basements and crawl spaces, it shall be permissible to secure cables not smaller than two 6 AWG or three 8 AWG conductors directly to the lower edges of the joists. Smaller cables shall be run either through bored holes in joists or on running boards. Nonmetallic-sheathed cable installed on the wall of an unfinished basement shall be permitted to be installed in a listed conduit or tubing or shall be protected in accordance with 300.4. Conduit or tubing shall be provided with a suitable insulating bushing or adapter at the point the cable enters the raceway. The sheath of the nonmetallic-sheathed cable shall extend through the conduit or tubing and into the outlet or device box not less than 6 mm (1∕ 4 in.). The cable shall be secured within 300 mm (12 in.) of the point where the cable enters the conduit or tubing. Metal conduit, tubing, and metal outlet boxes shall be connected to an equipment grounding conductor complying with the provisions of 250.86 and 250.148.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2019)

Racoons , skunks , rats? Chew, chew chew


----------

